# $12K crossover project



## RTS100x5 (Sep 12, 2009)

A very intersting read, especially for us DIY geeks...

Ive always wanted to attempt a Xover project for my own DIY speaker project and I think this article has inspired me though I certainly cant afford the Dueland premium parts.... :gulp:

http://positive-feedback.com/Issue70/duelund.htm


----------



## dougc (Dec 19, 2009)

Oh my! That is, without a doubt, the fanciest XO I have ever seen, and he has some really gear to boot. Very interesting read too, thanks!


----------

